# Retirement



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Remember when I made this post almost 4 years ago?
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/123289-calling-quit-s.html

Little did I know that I would end up killing the biggest buck of my life just three months later and would end up having one of the most fun hunting seasons I've ever had.
Not because of the big bucks but because I had decided not to worry about my hunt and try to help my friends and family more than I usually do.
In five days of hunting in 2015, I was able to kill the biggest buck of my life and also help family and friends kill three other great bucks.
Fast forward to this year, I have been planning to semi-retire from work in about eight years. I'll probably start out by cutting my weekly hours and continue that path for a few more years. 
I'll probably start my retirement process from deer and elk hunting around that same time but until then, I should have some really good hunts lined up in the next few years. 
So has anyone else made plans like this before you hung it up or did it more or less just happen overnight?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Retire from hunting?! .....I don't understand.....


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I don’t understand either. When I retire I hope to hunt as long as possible after that. Pretty much what I would look forward too with retirement. I don’t golf much.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I plan on hunting until my body doesn’t work anymore. Then once it stops working, I’ll pay my future grandchildren to carry me into woods.


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

I live for hunting.no way out for retire.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ray said:


> I plan on hunting until my body doesn't work anymore. Then once it stops working, I'll pay my future grandchildren to carry me into woods.


I'm about there now! :shock:


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Fun interactive old thread to read. I liked everyone's videos and photos


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Dont ever retire from hunting Ridge.

Cuz then you just die....!....LOL.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Work, hunt, repeat
Work, hunt, repeat
Work, hunt, repeat

What else are you going to do?? What else is there???


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I had to retired from hunting last year due to health reasons.
In fact, I don't do any fun activities anymore.
It's kinda like I died but have to suffer watching everyone else have fun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Work, hunt, repeat
> Work, hunt, repeat
> Work, hunt, repeat
> 
> What else are you going to do?? What else is there???


Fishing. Fishing in Utah is amazing.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I'll retire in August after 49 years with the same company. I'm not completely sure I will adapt.
I also am coming off a 3 month hospital stay so the rehabilitation is a work in progress.

That being said I think the secret is adjusting to your limitations. I don't think anyone will suggest they can perform at the same level as they did 20 or 30 years ago.

I know I can still enjoy the sunrise and sunsets and time in between in some of the most amazing areas on earth.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Well I'll retire in August after 49 years with the same company. I'm not completely sure I will adapt.


Wow... that's pretty amazing. Most I've made it in a single company (Disney) was just short of 10 years, before they've closed the location.



> That being said I think the secret is adjusting to your limitations. I don't think anyone will suggest they can perform at the same level as they did 20 or 30 years ago.







-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes it has been a good run. I still enjoy what I do. The wife wants me to get to 50 butI think I'm ready.

And Toby has it pretty right. Although right now I don't think I'm as good once as I ever was. :mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I get you ridgetop. I have a list of hunting goals (Bear with a bow, Mature bull elk with a bow, moose, etc....) I've accomplished many of those goals. For example, I shot a bear with my bow a few years ago. Now that I've done it, I don't have the same drive to do it again. Will I? Maybe, but I don't care as much. 

Instead, I'm moving on to other hunting pursuits--like upland hunting with my dog. I don't want to quit, I just want to move on to new things.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > I plan on hunting until my body doesn't work anymore. Then once it stops working, I'll pay my future grandchildren to carry me into woods.
> ...


I get it, my grandpa had to stop hunting because of health issues. He lived for hunting, all he ever thought about, all he thinks about still. It's hard sometimes watching him, I know how badly he wants to jump in the truck with me, like he did in the old days but he just can't.

It's something every hunter will have to face someday, assuming you're lucky enough to see old age.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I started planning my retirement 35 years before I retired. When I did retire in 2010, it was bitter sweet but well worth the decision. Due to not needing to juggle a work schedule, I was able to hunt full seasons, when I have a tag and help friends and family when I don’t have a tag. Needless to say, I am on the mountain most of summer and almost all of fall, except when I am on the trout streams. If you are financially ok, retire! Hunt, fish and enjoy life. Work on the side if you want to stay involved. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

This is my 90 year old grandfather earlier today on the Logan River casting a dry fly...

If at 90 years old I'm standing streamside like that I'd have the same silly grin on my face & I'd have to say that I've won at life!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am planning on getting one of those track chairs if I am not mobile enough to go fishing or to sit in a truck as someone else drives me around. 

Years ago I saw a older gentleman tending a fire up on the Manti during the general deer hunt. After going past his camp a few times with no one else there we stopped and went over to talk to him. He no longer hunted but loved being in the outdoors. So his sons would bring him up to the hunting camp and cut him enough wood where he could tend the fire and drink coffee during the day when they were not there and he loved doing it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in my early sixties now, I can retire anytime I want. 
I haven't slowed down much as of yet compared to 4 years ago. I just enjoy being out and about. 
I plan on being the guy Critter described at the campfire. I'll just enjoy hanging out with the grandkids and watching them get the first deer, elk, or turkey. That's better than taking an animal myself. Even if it means I have to wait on the deck. 

I told my wife a few years ago that when my time is up to just prop me up against a tree looking to the east so I can face the sunrises I enjoy. Just let the coyotes scatter my bones. 
Her answer: no way........the dogs will just bring the bones back to the cabin. :shock:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I smile when I read these kinds of threads! In spite of how you feel about it now, there's no way of knowing how things will be when you get to the point of quitting your outdoor pursuits. And it may not be your doing!

I'm nearly 78 years old and I've fished and hunted as long as I can remember. But I've NEVER considered my treasured hobby as anything more than a hobby. It's never been my total lifestyle, nor an obsession or addiction. There have been several years that I've never hunted anything and a few that I never went fishing. At one time it may have been 4th or 5th on my list of priorities below God, family and church, but now it's about 7th or 8th (add health, finances, charity work, stamp collecting). (Somewhere in there also include my efforts to keep my/our outdoor pursuits available and alive, thus this post.)

So, when will I quit? Only when it's forced upon me by my own or family circumstances or by the ongoing efforts by others to regulate my now chosen hunting style out of existence whichever comes first.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can a promise you guys I won't be giving up hunting cold turkey but fall fishing or turkey hunting is starting to sound more appealing. I'd like to possibly do a few waterfowl hunts after I retire but for now, deer and elk with continue to be my main focus over everything else. (hunting related)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to throw a February javelina hunt down in Arizona into the mix. 

It comes just at the right time after a few months of just chasing rabbits or waterfowl.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, the javelina hunt is a very good time. 
Done it a time or two.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been doing the spring javelina hunt for 26 years now. The fun thing is that what ever weapon you choose they have a season for it. Archery in January, not to mention quail hunting. Then February for the HAM (handgun, archery, muzzle loader) and then the rifle hunt. 

Plus since you need a hunting license to apply for the hunts you can also build points for any of the other big game animals down in Arizona. 

It is a win win.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Most people retire from corporate and not work in general. Big difference between the two. Corporate gets in the way of life, working normally doesn't. 

I will retire from corporate within the next year or two. When working for yourself, life is much more simple and outdoor pursuits are more easily planned and executed.

When you retire form outdoor pursuits, hopefully something else just as fulfilling can replace it. I wouldn't consider slowing down from outdoor pursuits retiring from it.

Fishing is a good hobby to balance out hunting. If you are within a few minutes to an hours drive from fishing waters, an afternoon or morning can satisfy an itch as opposed to being gone for a week out chasing four hoofed animals.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Most people retire from corporate and not work in general. Big difference between the two. Corporate gets in the way of life, working normally doesn't.
> 
> I will retire from corporate within the next year or two. When working for yourself, life is much more simple and outdoor pursuits are more easily planned and executed.
> 
> ...


I think that's what I'm getting at.
I only have about 8-10 years left of doing the steep and deep hard core hunting and then my body will probably say enough already. 
I'll be with my same company for 25 years this fall. I have a lot of freedom within the position I have right now, which makes a 40+ hour week tolerable but with each passing year, I'm loosing my drive to work that many hours a week, then go home and work another couple hours in the yard. Add in a two hour commute and it makes for a really long day.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> &#8230;.When working for yourself, life is much more simple and outdoor pursuits are more easily planned and executed.


Not sure I agree with you on that, seems like I had a lot more control of my time off and free time when I was an employee rather than the boss.

When you are your own boss, there isn't anybody else there to cover for you when you're gone. When you gotta be there, you gotta be there regardless of what you have planned. I was planning on spending 10 days chasing bear down on San Juan next month, but it doesn't look like now I'll be able to pull it off now. Deadlines and commitments control my hunting schedule. :ballchain:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I think that's what I'm getting at.
> I only have about 8-10 years left of doing the steep and deep hard core hunting and then my body will probably say enough already.


So then, for big game, it's stillhunting, sitting on a rock, hunting from a treestand, hunting over a waterhole from a blind or, heaven forbid, hunting over bait or road hunting or doe hunting. Life has a way of changing our priorities and it'll happen to ALL of us, one way or another. Be careful what you think other hunters should be doing!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> So then, for big game, it's stillhunting, sitting on a rock, hunting from a treestand, hunting over a waterhole from a blind or, heaven forbid, hunting over bait or road hunting or doe hunting. Life has a way of changing our priorities and it'll happen to ALL of us, one way or another. Be careful what you think other hunters should be doing!


I'm thinking real hard about doing the tree stand thing in the next year or two. I'm also planning on creating my own water hole to sit on. I'll be putting a camera on it this summer to see if it produces first.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Double post


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Kevin D said:


> Not sure I agree with you on that, seems like I had a lot more control of my time off and free time when I was an employee rather than the boss.
> 
> When you are your own boss, there isn't anybody else there to cover for you when you're gone. When you gotta be there, you gotta be there regardless of what you have planned. I was planning on spending 10 days chasing bear down on San Juan next month, but it doesn't look like now I'll be able to pull it off now. Deadlines and commitments control my hunting schedule. :ballchain:


I guess it depends on what your business and line of work is. I know for certain a boss that does not have the same values as you regarding outdoor activities will always get in your way.

Don't take this personally, but when work controls your life, you're doing the wrong kind of work...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

"Life has a way of changing our priorities and it'll happen to ALL of us, one way or another. Be careful what you think other hunters should be doing!"

Great comment. I passed 65 this year and as you said, things change and priorities change. Those who think they know how others should act have no clue and will one day find out how wrong they were. My style and method of hunting has certainly changed over the years. Hunting and fishing are great pass times, but certainly far from the top of the list of priorities.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Antelope, that's were its at for the old broken down guys. I'm chasing deer and elk as long as I can then I'll start cashing in some antelope points in 4 states and some bear points, figure I should be able to set a bear bait.

A lot of people seem to be worried about the retired life but any old gray hair I talk to that's retired tells me they're not sure how they ever found the time to work because they don't have the time to do all they want in a day not working. I know after the government shut down last fall and my forced 30 day vacation I'm ready for retirement, I had no problem keeping busy and it wasn't even hunting season.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Don't take this personally, but when work controls your life, you're doing the wrong kind of work...


I understand that, but at the same time, when you tell someone you're going to do something you need to make every effort to follow through. My business is based on keeping my word to my customers and employees. That takes precedent over a week of bear hunting and drinking beer with my buddies down in San Juan. ;-)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I turned 50 last October.
I recently turned in my 90 day notice retirement papers after 30 full time and 2 part time government years, my last day is this July 15.
Scared, yes.
Excited, YES!
Said nobody on their death bed, "I wished I would have worked more and fished less".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I retired 11 years ago when I was 55. 

Since then I have be on hunting trips to British Colombia, and Africa for out of the US trips. Been on multiple hunts to Arizona, Idaho, Utah, and Texas. I won't even start to try to remember all the fishing trips. 

This last year and a half have been dedicated to doing things to my home that I had put off, but a Alaskan fishing trip is in store for me this summer. 

The problem with retirement is that you put off the around the house things to do more of the things that you enjoy doing. I might not be in as good of shape that I was when I was in my 20's, 30's, or 40's but I still get along quite well and have found that going slower is a lot more fun than moving at a faster pace.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a long ways until retirement.

If only we could do it backwards and play young, work later? Is one of these presidential candidates socialism plans in line with that? Because that would be swell


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always said that there should be some kind of requirement after students graduate from high school. 

For two years after either join the military or go into something similar such as the peace corps or other civil service. 

Then college or a trade school after they get their heads on straight and know what they want to do with their lives. 

Get a job and work for 20-25 years. By this time they will be in the 40-45 year age group. Then retire for 10-15 years and then after that go back to work until they drop.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Half of all Americans have ZERO retirement savings. Its estimated a person 50 years old currently needs 1.5 to 2 million to survive retirement until death (and I can believe that, my mom fell and broke her arm, medical cost for surgery was almost $65,000 ... I've yet to hear what my dads recent ICU stay cost... but I'd bet its way north of $200,000). Medical costs are staggering in the late game of life.

Americans are screwed with respect to retirement ... totally and utterly screwed. Half with no savings will never retire. I'd bet the majority of people planning to retire "someday" wont actually be able to. I've talked to coworkers thinking all they need is an account with $401,000 in it and they are GTG... holy moly... do some basic math, that cannot even come close to covering needs.

If anyone here on this site is retired or will be soon... you seriously are in the top % of all Americans. 

Congrats of course


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Kevin D said:


> I understand that, but at the same time, when you tell someone you're going to do something you need to make every effort to follow through. My business is based on keeping my word to my customers and employees. That takes precedent over a week of bear hunting and drinking beer with my buddies down in San Juan. ;-)


Agreed.



DallanC said:


> Half of all Americans have ZERO retirement savings. Its estimated a person 50 years old currently needs 1.5 to 2 million to survive retirement until death (and I can believe that, my mom fell and broke her arm, medical cost for surgery was almost $65,000 ... I've yet to hear what my dads recent ICU stay cost... but I'd bet its way north of $200,000). Medical costs are staggering in the late game of life.
> 
> Americans are screwed with respect to retirement ... totally and utterly screwed. Half with no savings will never retire. I'd bet the majority of people planning to retire "someday" wont actually be able to. I've talked to coworkers thinking all they need is an account with $401,000 in it and they are GTG... holy moly... do some basic math, that cannot even come close to covering needs.
> 
> ...


Yes, medical costs are the factor many don't think of. What many don't realize is the 401K thing is not a dollar figure, but a section of the IRS tax code that speaks to qualifying accounts for retirement savings. $1MM is plenty for just living in retirement. If you want to live on $60K a year, you withdraw smaller amounts rather than the whole sum to allow the remaing to gain extra earnings.

Once you figure out you don't need a lavish lifstyle, retirement can easily come before 59-1/2.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I fully plan for my #1 retirement expense to be Gasoline. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Na, airline tickets to go get your kudu

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't need to live high on the hog for retirement. I'm a simple man. 
I will be 63 next month and have everything paid for (house, cabin, etc.). I can get right about my salary in income (which is a pretty decent amount) without touching the principle in my 401K if I was to retire right now. That is figuring in my pension (which is already paying me) and SS. That does not include the money my wife would get when she retires in a couple of years. 


And I'm still nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof about retiring...….:shock:
That's why I'm still working.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Retirement isn't a word in a 24 year olds dictionary. So I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The sooner you think and plan on retirement the sooner you can do it. Sock as much away as you can while young and keep adding to it and you will be light years ahead of those who don't.

Time value of money is a powerful thing...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

High Desert Elk said:


> The sooner you think and plan on retirement the sooner you can do it. Sock as much away as you can while young and keep adding to it and you will be light years ahead of those who don't.
> 
> Time value of money is a powerful thing...


Very true!! First thing I did when my 19 year old got a full time job was to make sure she was taking advantage of her companies 401k.

To ridges topic, I think I'm in the same boat 8-10 more years of going big before my body tells me to chill. Then I will fish more seriously than I hunt.

My dream when I retire from work is to be a camp host for my kids and nieces/nephews in 20 yearsish and tend the campfire and try bag one close to camp with my wife, mom, dad, brothers, sister and any other geezer family members still around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am thinking I may retire at 66.5 or even 68. I own my own business as a contractor and being able to continue to work will keep me sane. I have noticed over the years how many people die within 2 years of retirement. I attribute that to boredom. The law allows someone to continue to work after full retirement age without being penalized for additional dollars earned beyond their retirement benefit. As a contractor, I can continue to do consulting or even run jobs if I choose. I have a friend who wants me to sell my company and come to work for him as an estimator or project manager. He seems to think I have gained knowledge and wisdom that he can benefit from. I don't have to work everyday all day, just keep as busy as I want and supplement my income as needed or wanted. I find that working is not a curse but a blessing that keeps my mind and body healthy. Some day that thinking will probably change, but for now, that is my plan.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My retirement plan? State and Church welfare and the Relief Society.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

bowgy said:


> My retirement plan? State and Church welfare and the Relief Society.


WTF seriously?:nono:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

bow_dude said:


> I am thinking I may retire at 66.5 or even 68. I own my own business as a contractor and being able to continue to work will keep me sane. I have noticed over the years how many people die within 2 years of retirement. I attribute that to boredom.


I think those people that die 2 years after retirement from boredom are the ones who let work/career control their lives and never made room to do anything else that was fun...

My wife's grandpa was one of those, but his was health related.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I would second that HDE.

Some people just like to work and that's OK...I guess. I would rather play.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I know too many people who died either just before retirement, or shortly thereafter. All to stupid stuff... cancer in the case of my father in law, to the guy (former coworker and friend) who died in Idaho a few months ago in the glider plane crash, he was just about to retire.

That would suck to get that close and die.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> WTF seriously?:nono:


Sure, why not? After paying for other dead beats for over 40 years it is my turn to be one:mrgreen:

That, or since I played a lot and bought boats and ATV's and traveled instead of saving I may have to work until I die.:shock:


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Bowgy... your idea of letting the church and relief society take care of you sounds good in theory, but I can tell you, as a former Bishop, you would not get very far with it without selling off some of your assets first to pay the bills. That resource is 3rd on the list of available help. 1st source is family help, 2nd is State and 3rd is Church. Church will only help with necessities, i.e. food, clothing and sometimes rent and utilities. Luxuries would not be paid for and were expected to be sold off or canceled, i.e. cable t.v., cell phones, internet service, etc, etc. I was very strict about what type of utilities and rent I approved help with and then it was for a limited time, usually no more than 3 months. In return, there had to be donated time for building cleaning or other assignments. It isn't a free ride as many think. I turned down several people who thought that because they said they were members, they were entitled. Many people that would come see me never walked into a church in their life except to ask for help. Most of the time, I asked them to attend a 3 hour block of services once a week, and many thought that was asking too much. Often I asked what Ward or Stake they came from and who their former Bishop was so I could contact him and often they had no idea. That always told me the "story" without them having to say anything more. Then there were those who were sincere and in real need of help and always willing to give of themselves in return for help. Those people I never hesitated to give aid.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

In today's day and age, interent is practically a necessity. You can't hardly even apply for unemployment benefits, apply for jobs, or access pertinent resources without interent. I get it if you are swamped with debt in times of need to reduce that debt. Owned items should never be sold off for a temporary state of things. If you do sell off an owned asset, often for a larger some of money, a small "wellfare" contribution is not what you're really needing in the first place. Unless it is to reduce some debt to keep necessary assets rather than luxury or decency ones...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

bow_dude said:


> Bowgy... your idea of letting the church and relief society take care of you sounds good in theory, but I can tell you, as a former Bishop, you would not get very far with it without selling off some of your assets first to pay the bills. That resource is 3rd on the list of available help. 1st source is family help, 2nd is State and 3rd is Church. Church will only help with necessities, i.e. food, clothing and sometimes rent and utilities. Luxuries would not be paid for and were expected to be sold off or canceled, i.e. cable t.v., cell phones, internet service, etc, etc. I was very strict about what type of utilities and rent I approved help with and then it was for a limited time, usually no more than 3 months. In return, there had to be donated time for building cleaning or other assignments. It isn't a free ride as many think. I turned down several people who thought that because they said they were members, they were entitled. Many people that would come see me never walked into a church in their life except to ask for help. Most of the time, I asked them to attend a 3 hour block of services once a week, and many thought that was asking too much. Often I asked what Ward or Stake they came from and who their former Bishop was so I could contact him and often they had no idea. That always told me the "story" without them having to say anything more. Then there were those who were sincere and in real need of help and always willing to give of themselves in return for help. Those people I never hesitated to give aid.


You're taking it to seriously, it was meant as humor, I know I am not that funny, but that is what the smiley faces were for.

I have signed a lot of food orders in the past for the Bishop's storehouse so I know how it works. Just trying to lighten the mood of retirement.

As a side note, one of my bishops that I was a counselor to , when someone requested assistance he would go to the home and if they had a satellite dish, the first thing he would do is walk to the TV and receiver and turn them on, if it was working he would tell them they didn't need his assistance.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> In today's day and age, interent is practically a necessity. You can't hardly even apply for unemployment benefits, apply for jobs, or access pertinent resources without interent. I get it if you are swamped with debt in times of need to reduce that debt. Owned items should never be sold off for a temporary state of things. If you do sell off an owned asset, often for a larger some of money, a small "wellfare" contribution is not what you're really needing in the first place. Unless it is to reduce some debt to keep necessary assets rather than luxury or decency ones...


Yeah, I need to start looking toward retirement, start selling off things I don't use much. In fact I just sold one of my ski boats. 23 ft Reinell.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Since we are kind of on the topic of "hard times", it's during those times you also need to keep a sense of normalcy during those times to keep your head straight.

Rough times, especially during a job or career loss, can affect you in ways you that tend to lead in directions of a panic mode.

I would never make someone give up a few simple pleasures in life, especially when a temporary financial crisis hits. Usually with those, life is normal and life is good and then the wind gets knocked out of you.

I speak from expereince...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Yeah, I need to start looking toward retirement, start selling off things I don't use much. In fact I just sold one of my ski boats. 23 ft Reinell.


Wait.... "one of my ski boats" ... ? How many do you have?

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Wait.... "one of my ski boats" ... ? How many do you have?
> 
> -DallanC


One now, I have a 18' Glastron with a 150 hp outboard. A few years back my wife informed me that we needed a bigger boat so we picked up the 23' Reinell, I was going to sell the Glastron but my wife wanted me to keep it so when I took the Scouts I could use "MY" boat and not "HER" boat.

The Glastron is much nicer to ski behind.

Anyway since I am too old and fat to ski much anymore I have to decide whether to sell the Glastron and use the money from both to buy a good fishing boat, such as a Tracker or Lund, or just turn the Glatron into a fishing boat.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bowgy said:


> use the money from both to buy a good fishing boat, such as a Tracker


This^


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

@ Bowgy.
I have a buddy that would love the Glastron with a 150.
Interested in selling?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

shaner said:


> @ Bowgy.
> I have a buddy that would love the Glastron with a 150.
> Interested in selling?


There ya go Bowgy! You might have a Tracker by Memorial Day!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> There ya go Bowgy! You might have a Tracker by Memorial Day!


A Tracker!? Why stop there, thinking more along the line of a decked out Nitro, Skeeter, Triton...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

shaner said:


> @ Bowgy.
> I have a buddy that would love the Glastron with a 150.
> Interested in selling?


I seem to be hijacking this thread, but yes I am interested in selling it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> A Tracker!? Why stop there, thinking more along the line of a decked out Nitro, Skeeter, Triton...


I have been looking at those but I think I want a deeper console area for the family. Looking for one 18 to 20 feet, big enough for powell and small enough for fish lake, otter creek , quail creek and sand hollow.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Half of all Americans have ZERO retirement savings. Its estimated a person 50 years old currently needs 1.5 to 2 million to survive retirement until death (and I can believe that, my mom fell and broke her arm, medical cost for surgery was almost $65,000 ... I've yet to hear what my dads recent ICU stay cost... but I'd bet its way north of $200,000). Medical costs are staggering in the late game of life.
> 
> Americans are screwed with respect to retirement ... totally and utterly screwed. Half with no savings will never retire. I'd bet the majority of people planning to retire "someday" wont actually be able to. I've talked to coworkers thinking all they need is an account with $401,000 in it and they are GTG... holy moly... do some basic math, that cannot even come close to covering needs.
> 
> ...


You are dead on with those numbers. However retirement is not that difficult if you did a few things right. First and foremost...Pay off your house as soon as possible. That takes 50% of your financial burden off. Then... stop buying big ticket items on credit; especially when your 50+. 400K will go a good way into retirement but you will need more.

As far as retirement... That's when I plan to hunt more. As far as I am concerned I am never going to stop hunting and never going to slow down. But that's just my mind talking my body will give out a lot sooner.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry, but anyone who spends 50% of their monthly income on a home is a moron. It’s absolutely astounding to me that lenders will lend up to 50% of one’s debt to income ratio (gross ratio, not net).


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> Sorry, but anyone who spends 50% of their monthly income on a home is a moron. It's absolutely astounding to me that lenders will lend up to 50% of one's debt to income ratio (gross ratio, not net).


Yep. What's scary is some people are one paycheck away from being bankrupt. I'm glad that before my "windfall" job and career ended I paid everything off; cars, boat, house. Today I am nervous about spending large sums of money. Still have all the severence and bonus money 3 years later...



bowgy said:


> I have been looking at those but I think I want a deeper console area for the family. Looking for one 18 to 20 feet, big enough for powell and small enough for fish lake, otter creek , quail creek and sand hollow.


Not like this. This is designed for one thing only - catching fish and getting there quick!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What I learned a long time ago was that if I wanted to retire and live comfortably doing what I enjoy doing I was going to have to do things right as far as buying things. 

The only large ticket number items that I have ever put on credit were my home and vehicles and usually the vehicles could be paid off very quickly or at the time of purchase but I found that the dealer would give me a better deal if they thought that I was going to finance it through them, which I did. I then just paid most of them off within the first 6 months of ownership. On my home I made paid extra on it every month. Not just doubling the principal but a extra $100-$200 a month or more. My 30 year mortgage turned into a 10 year one. 

I also worked with a financial planner since I was 27. I told him where I wanted to be when I reached 50 and he set up a plan for me to get there. Unfortunately he passed away before I turned 40 so I found another one who worked with me. Then one day when I was sitting in his office he told me that I could retire at anytime I wanted and do what I wanted to do. A year later I was kicking back and living off interest from my investments. 

Granted every ones situations is different than mine. The big one is that I don't have any kids in the equation. But I did end up paying off my ex-wife which set me back some. But even with kids you need to set up your goals and go for them. Suffer some in your working years to enjoy the years after you pull the plug. 

It was interesting tonight when I went to a Subway shop to pick up a sandwich. The guy behind the counter mentioned that when he was in school that no one his age would ever be able to retire. I didn't have the meanness to tell him that working at Subway was not the way to get set up for the future.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good advice all around.
What I learned in the last few months is health insurance has been a good investment.
Wake up one morning with a stomach ache and three months later you are looking at a $600,000 + bill.
With a little luck I will come out with just max out of pocket per insurance.
There is a reason that medical costs are a leading item for bankruptcy. Good luck if you think you can sock away enough to pay out the full amount.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

We are getting way sidetracked with many of the comments but that's ok, I think I'll start another thread about financing for retirement. lol


I was more wondering if people are planned on hunting more or less after retirement from your regular job?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

More, lot more time to hunt and fish. 

You also find that the best time to do it is in the middle of the week when all the rest are working.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> More, lot more time to hunt and fish.
> 
> You also find that the best time to do it is in the middle of the week when all the rest are working.


I already do that one. I have a job where I call more or less pick my days to work and I'll often hunt in the middle of the week and the work Saturday.

BTW, I started a new thread in "everything else" about ways to prepare for retirement.
Check it out!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bowgy said:


> I have been looking at those but I think I want a deeper console area for the family. Looking for one 18 to 20 feet, big enough for powell and small enough for fish lake, otter creek , quail creek and sand hollow.


https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=4310

Can't say enough good about it


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am planning on spending more time and money on both hunting and fishing after I retire. I've been planning for this my whole life. Yukon/Alaska hold on to your britches....I'm coming.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> I am planning on spending more time and money on both hunting and fishing after I retire. I've been planning for this my whole life. Yukon/Alaska hold on to your britches....I'm coming.


Doit!

We've already booked a Juneau trip for this fall... my graduating son wanted an Alaska trip so it didnt take much convincing for me. Got a boat booked already for a couple days of Coho and Halibut fishing lined up. Should get to do some stream fishing as well and hang out. Will be there mid Aug.

-DallanC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Doit!
> 
> We've already booked a Juneau trip for this fall... my graduating son wanted an Alaska trip so it didnt take much convincing for me. Got a boat booked already for a couple days of Coho and Halibut fishing lined up. Should get to do some stream fishing as well and hang out. Will be there mid Aug.
> 
> -DallanC


DallanC, i'll be right behind you! I have a flight up there on the 25th of Aug, you'll have to let me know how things go!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

It is interesting what you guys are thinking about when it comes to retirement. My ideas are different from you in some ways, and similar in others. I don't know that I will do any more or less hunting or fishing when retirement hits, I hope to be able to just come and go as I please, when I please. Biggest problem I see is finding someone to go with me. My wife and I enjoy ice fishing together, but she doesn't like the hunting thing. I expect to spend more time with her doing some of her interests. No doubt our life style will change, hopefully what ever it changes to will be just as satisfying as it is now. With the Church announcing a new Temple in American Samoa and me being in the building business, I have been joking about getting called to go help build it . I am too old to swing a hammer or even supervise the building, but I could go be a building rep and be the eyes and ears for the church. That is not hunting, but who knows, maybe they have wild boars in Samoa and I could hunt them in my free time:grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bow_dude said:


> It is interesting what you guys are thinking about when it comes to retirement. My ideas are different from you in some ways, and similar in others. I don't know that I will do any more or less hunting or fishing when retirement hits, I hope to be able to just come and go as I please, when I please. Biggest problem I see is finding someone to go with me. My wife and I enjoy ice fishing together, but she doesn't like the hunting thing. I expect to spend more time with her doing some of her interests. No doubt our life style will change, hopefully what ever it changes to will be just as satisfying as it is now.


My wife loves to hunt and fish. She's already green-lit my idea of a UTV on tracks when we are too old to mess with snowmobiles. 



> With the Church announcing a new Temple in American Samoa and me being in the building business, I have been joking about getting called to go help build it . I am too old to swing a hammer or even supervise the building, but I could go be a building rep and be the eyes and ears for the church. That is not hunting, but who knows, maybe they have wild boars in Samoa and I could hunt them in my free time:grin:


My cousin's husband was working doing steel work on a church building in I think New Zealand, he got SEVERLY injured in a fall during construction and the church wouldnt lift a finger to help him even get airfare out of there to the states. I seem to recall he had a shattered pelvis, leg and ankle. Had to book his own flight out on his own dime and sit in a regular plane seat in horrific pain for the 14 hours or whatever the trips were then.

-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC...That's too bad about your cousin's husband, but like any client/owner, they are not responsible for jobsite workers health care, the employer is responsible or the employee. I know that the Church does not employ workers to do the construction. Years ago, I worked for a contractor who's primary business was building churches. The church hired an Architect to do the design work and then jobs were put out for bid and awarded to the lowest bidder to do the work. Doesn't matter if the job is in the U.S. or out of the country, a contractor is hired to do the work. The contracting company would be the responsible party for your cousin's husband, not the Church, and to expect otherwise if only a pipe dream. That is why I made the comment about being hired by the church to go build the Temple. It is only wishful thinking and I know it will not and does not happen, my comment was tongue-in-cheek. Even those called upon for full time missions have to supply their own health care.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

That's a joke. Health care or not, if I'm working for my church, they would come together real quick to get me back stateside for medical care. Responsible or not, it's the right thing to do. 
Gospel preaching missionaries are taken care of as well regardless who is "responsible".
Just saying. John 3:16. Adios!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> My wife loves to hunt and fish. She's already green-lit my idea of a UTV on tracks when we are too old to mess with snowmobiles.
> 
> My cousin's husband was working doing steel work on a church building in I think New Zealand, he got SEVERLY injured in a fall during construction and the church wouldnt lift a finger to help him even get airfare out of there to the states. I seem to recall he had a shattered pelvis, leg and ankle. Had to book his own flight out on his own dime and sit in a regular plane seat in horrific pain for the 14 hours or whatever the trips were then.
> 
> -DallanC


That is outrageous! Whether the church is obligated to help or not does not matter, it would be the right thing to do. I'm absolutely certain they can afford it!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> .... I'm absolutely certain they can afford it!


Not only can they afford it but; Isn't it a moral responsibility to help?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> My wife loves to hunt and fish. She's already green-lit my idea of a UTV on tracks when we are too old to mess with snowmobiles.
> 
> My cousin's husband was working doing steel work on a church building in I think New Zealand, he got SEVERLY injured in a fall during construction and the church wouldnt lift a finger to help him even get airfare out of there to the states. I seem to recall he had a shattered pelvis, leg and ankle. Had to book his own flight out on his own dime and sit in a regular plane seat in horrific pain for the 14 hours or whatever the trips were then.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm sure there's more to the story that we don't know.
I think I'll hold judgment until I know all the facts.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Three things I want to do more of when I get fooser to retirement is hunt more birds, fish and she'd hunt. Things I used to do before raising a family took priority.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You will find that there is always a project at home to keep you occupied rather than going fishing or chasing birds. 

But I have found that those projects will always wait until tomorrow when there is a fish to be caught or a bird to be shot. 

Right now I am paying for putting things off. New flooring in the kitchen, dining, bath, and hall way. Then if the weather ever warms up painting and staining the exterior of my home along with some rock work. I like doing the work myself so it is a lengthy process. 

But so far no one has asked me to go fishing yet, there is always tomorrow for the projects.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Well, been retired one week and so far have spent one day on Deer Creek and four days at Lake Powell.
In two days I leave for Fishlake for the week then after that a week long in the mountains for a Poker Run event.
Upon returning from that Run my wife and I go to Great Britain for 10 days.
We then will prepare for the muzzy deer that will take me to goose season.
I need a job so I can get some rest....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fishlake has been DELIGHTFUL!

The 70 degree days are awsome.
You will most likely see afternoon thunderstorms.

We needed light coats last week.

People dressed in winter looking gear on the lake mornings and evenings.........enjoy!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Well, been retired one week and so far have spent one day on Deer Creek and four days at Lake Powell.
> In two days I leave for Fishlake for the week then after that a week long in the mountains for a Poker Run event.
> Upon returning from that Run my wife and I go to Great Britain for 10 days.
> We then will prepare for the muzzy deer that will take me to goose season.
> I need a job so I can get some rest....


Congrats on retirement. Sounds like you're doing it right!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

This is my favorite thread. Some good stuff to look forward to


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> colorcountrygunner said:
> 
> 
> > .... I'm absolutely certain they can afford it!
> ...


Bow_dude is absolutely right. It IS NOT the Church that is responsible in this instance with the New Zealand building. If the Church hires a contractor to do the work, IT IS THE CONTRACTOR'S RESPONSIBILITY if there is an injury on the job to THEIR employee while conducting THEIR work - provided that another entity didn't cause the issue. It is the contractor's safety program that is on the line. If the Church was also the contractor it would be different. Just because the Church has the money to pay the claim doesn't mean it is the right thing to do, because it sets an unfair precedent for future incidents. Why would contractors need to worry about their own safety or insurance, if claims, even those that are not correct , are paid out by the "deep pockets"?

If the Church was actively inserting itself into safety on the jobsite, then they could be held responsible as the controlling contractor, but I would bet my bottom dollar that they tell their reps to stay out of other's job safety so that they don't become liable for something that is not their responsibility to begin with.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm 2 bad days in a row away from retirement. 
Was going to go another year. I am not sure I'll make that. 
Can go anytime I want. It is sounding better and better every day.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Only about 34 more years and I should be able to retire lol. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

2full said:


> I'm 2 bad days in a row away from retirement.
> Was going to go another year. I am not sure I'll make that.
> Can go anytime I want. It is sounding better and better every day.


I'm on the 2-10 plan. Piss me off twice before 10:00 AM and I'm out of here. 

Actually August 30th is my last day. We will see how long it lasts.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm kind of thinking I'll make the Friday before the bow hunt opener my last day. :mrgreen:

With my 3 season open bull tag, my deer tag, my cow tag, the couple of guys I'm going to help out this fall, that will keep me busy till mid November.........then figure out where to go from there.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> I'm 2 bad days in a row away from retirement.
> Was going to go another year. I am not sure I'll make that.
> Can go anytime I want. It is sounding better and better every day.


I'm jealous, I will probably still be getting service calls as they are throwing dirt on my pine box.:shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My "Stretch goal" would be in 4 years, if all the stars aligned properly ... most likely 9, which would put us in a better position to "play" alot more (take the RV, tour the country).

I think I'll always do something easy / fun / interesting in retirement. Probably start a ATV tune up mobile service. People always need carb jobs with ethanol based fuels and poor storage. Carb jobs are easy-peasy, I've done hundreds over the years.


-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Every day I work is one day closer to coveralls. I'll have different colors for different days. Mostly blue, throw in a khaki color on occasion. If I want to be classy I'll wear the ones with the built in belt. 

Both my grandpas wore coveralls every day of my growing up years. Both were retired so I spent a ton of time with them. 

I'm not close enough to retirement to have 50 be the goal, but I'm working on it. I'd love to be able to. Small business doesn't really help me take vacations, because there's no one there to run the joint.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If Trump wants my vote in 2020, he better move the retirement age up to 35. I've had enough of this crap.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If Trump wants my vote in 2020, he better move the retirement age up to 35. I've had enough of this crap.


I'm with you on this!


----------

